# SQL-Code Beautifier



## bronks (17. Aug 2007)

Hi!

Den SourceCodeBeautifier aus Eclipse bzw. NetBeans kennt wohl jeder: Man wirft ein Stückchen unformatierten JavaCode in den Editor, den keine Sau lesen kann und drückt anschließend CTRL-Shift-F und hat einen sauber formatierten JavaCode vor sich.

Ich bräuchte das gleiche für SQL. Einen Editor oder ein Plugin für Irgendetwas. Auf jeden Fall will ich einen SQL aus dem Querylog dort reinwerfen und so formatiert bekommen, daß es einfach zu lesen ist.

Kennt jemand sowas? 
Evtl. einen Link für mich?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## SlaterB (17. Aug 2007)

noch nie von gehört

3 Sekunden Suchmaschine
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=sql+formatter&meta=

schon da
http://www.wangz.net/gsqlparser/sqlpp/sqlformat.htm


----------



## mikachu (17. Aug 2007)

das mit dem Crtl+Shift+F ist der CodeFormatter für eclipse


----------

